# Scarface Humidor!!!!!!!!



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I just found out that they will be releasing the Scarface dvd with a limited edition Humidor. There will only be like 1,000 made. What do you think of that? Is it worth it and has anyone seen how it looks, how much it is going to cost or where I can find a pics of it?


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

After I saw your post I tried to find out about this, it looks like BestBuy is going to have this (release date of 9/6/11 2-Disc Wide Screen Blu-ray) for $699.99! I'm a decent Scarface fan, even have a print & limited edition item in my ManRoom, this looks SWEET but it's a lot of money to drop, guess it depends, definitely something to have.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm a DVD with a humi... Doesn't sound like it's going to be worth 1/4 of what they are probably going to charge for it... Probably be the exact same humis that CI and everyone else sells with some scarface graphics. So it'll be what? a 50ct? have a number, XX/1,000 on it and sell for $100 or $200 for the same thing you get for $20 - $30 or even $15 on the Devil Site. Oh but it'll have a Scarface Bluray, DVD, AND media copy! limited edition of those too. Value is relative..... How much do you like Scarface, how played out and over done do you think it is? Get it if you're that excited about it.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Consigliere said:


> After I saw your post I tried to find out about this, it looks like BestBuy is going to have this (release date of 9/6/11 2-Disc Wide Screen Blu-ray) for $699.99! I'm a decent Scarface fan, even have a print & limited edition item in my ManRoom, this looks SWEET but it's a lot of money to drop, guess it depends, definitely something to have.


same here, Lol. I'm a Scarface fan but that's too much cheddar. Actually Universal has it listed for $699.99 w/ a List Price of $999.99. So this Humidor must be the actual Scarface Humi from the movie. If I recall that black box on his desk. A really nice piece but even @ $700 that's just too much for a Blu Ray Special Edition plus Humidor. Figure the special edition was something like $100 last DVD release that came w/ a bunch of trivial stuff. So figure even if it's a cool package you're still paying $600 for a humi. For another $100 you can get something like this. Shit you could probably have Ed make the Scarface Humi for less than $600 depending on size. idk, I'd really like to see it but that's just too much. Come down around $4oo and we'll possibly think about it.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> Hmm a DVD with a humi... Doesn't sound like it's going to be worth 1/4 of what they are probably going to charge for it... Probably be the exact same humis that CI and everyone else sells with some scarface graphics. So it'll be what? a 50ct? have a number, XX/1,000 on it and sell for $100 or $200 for the same thing you get for $20 - $30 or even $15 on the Devil Site. Oh but it'll have a Scarface Bluray, DVD, AND media copy! limited edition of those too. Value is relative..... How much do you like Scarface, how played out and over done do you think it is? Get it if you're that excited about it.


Lol, exactly. But there are people out there who will buy it.:doh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rather have a waxing moon


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

$700 for that thing? Not even close to worth it! I would guess the humidor is going to be just about worthless as an actual humidor and will end up as box to throw some loose screws in, which is what you would have to have to buy one of these things. Now I love me some Scarface, but no to the tune of $100 let alone $700! Give me a box of your best sticks, a bottle of Aberlour Cask Strength and still keep $400 in your pocket...


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats a lot of money to lay out for a humi and a 2 disc set. I remember trying to track down the dvd 5-6 years ago and had no luck. Now you can find it anywhere. Hope its worth the money for whomever buys it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

$699?!? Give it a year after the opener and you'll find them for about 1/3 of that, or less.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> $699?!? Give it a year after the opener and you'll find them for about 1/3 of that, or less.


$99 by Christmas


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> $99 by Christmas


Yep.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Big scarface fan, and maybe if the humi was a top quality brand (which of course it won't be). Otherwise buy it if you got the cash but still one damn expensive DVD/Bluray.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Id buy it for 99 not 699! looks cool though!!!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

do you know how many stogies I can but for 7 hundos, come on now!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

It would be nice to have, but nowhere near the $700 price tag.


----------



## akabilly (May 8, 2008)

Description on Amazon:

The humidor's exterior is hand painted and polished with Marshall's trademark ""1000"" coat brilliant finish, and its interior is made of untreated Spanish cedar complete with an analog hygrometer, guaranteed to properly condition and age approximately 100 cigars at optimal humidity levels. Expertly fitted with brass hinges in exemplary Daniel Marshall style and embellished with a custom medallion inspired by the iconic film, each humidor carries a numbered plaque, a certificate of authenticity with the designer's signature, and the Limited Edition Scarface Blu-ray encased in collectible SteelBook packaging with a digital copy of the film, a DVD of the 1932 version of Scarface plus 10 original art cards. The action-packed Blu-ray features an all-new eye-popping remastered picture, explosive 7.1 audio track and never-before-seen bonus features."


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it filled with the actual products Tony Montana sold in the box? If so, that is the only way its worth the $699! Other than that....LMAFO!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

OK ok yes it is expensive, but like many other limited edition things in this world they cost more than regular production things. So I guess it all depends if you really want it since it is" limited edition " and have the cash you will be buying it before the 1000 humidors are gone.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

for anyone who hasn't seen it yet here you go. IGN Unboxing. It's bad ass and looks awesome but grossly overpriced. 1,000 units or not. I'd buy a wineador w/ trays & shelves, Lol....


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Well guys, if I win the EuroMillions lottery tomorrow (105million GBP, or roughly $170million) I will buy a few of these and bomb them out to the biggest dissenters, just for the giggles!

Crazy price, surely aimed at sports stars and the rich mugs. (Hopefully like me after Friday night!)


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

you can also get them direct from Marshall. Instead of the dvd you can get a free travel humi. didn't think it was THAT bad a deal


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

just saw this, and someone beat me to it by a FEW months.. thought id add the pic i found.

rb









Scarface Limited Edition Humidor Set
We told you it was coming to Blu-ray, but if that's simply not enough Tony Montana for you, perhaps you need to spring for the Scarface Limited Edition Humidor Set ($700). This hand painted and polished humidor is the creation of Daniel Marshall, is limited to only 1,000 pieces, and features Marshall's signature "1,000" coat finish, untreated Spanish cedar construction, an analog hygrometer, a numbered plaque, a certificate of authenticity, the ability to hold 100 cigars in optimal conditions, "The World IS Yours" inscribed on the front, and of course, a copy of the Limited Edition Blu-ray


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Rather have a waxing moon


+1 to that! I'm willing to be that Ed's box would seal much better too.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice jointery on the box, but there does not appear to be any sort of lip to make a good seal. You would probably have all sorts of issues keeping the thing hydrated.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to admit I have never seen the movie. Though I know much about it. I think growing up one only seen clips of it here and there. Im gonna pick up the Blu Ray and give it a go. I know its going to be awesome


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

so has anyone bought one ???


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> so has anyone bought one ???


Tony Montana got one.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

OK so I have to admit that I got sucked into it it and I ended getting one of these humidors (#200 of 1000). I can attest to the fact that it is a real Danial Marshall humidor and that it is beautiful and well constructed. Right now I have it full of cigars from Tony Montana's home country  and it is holding RH perfectly. In addition, it took no time to season as I had these very special sticks in the humidor within 4 days of getting it. I had some questions about it and contacted Danial Marshall and I can attest to the fact that their customer service is top notch. 

So why did I get it... it was unique and I figured it was cool looking enough I would have on my dresser . My other humidor (XIKAR) is very serviceable and I have been please with it , but I don't keep it out (It is in my closet).

I guess I did pay a slight premium over what a normal Danial Marshall humidor would cost at this quality and capacity point as I have seen similar ones in the $450 - $600 range (I did a Google search for a 100 CT Danial Marshall humidor). So I don't feel like I was ripped off. For me the justification was that I have some very special sticks that made a perfect match for the humidor , I loved the movie, and I wanted an very high quality humidor that was heirloom quality which this is. 

I 'll take some pictures of it and hopefully no one will take exception to the CC cigars that are in there. I would post it on the "other" discussion page, but I don't have access to it yet.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I guarantee you some rapper on the next season of Cribs will have one flush mounted in the center console of some luxury car.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

So here are my pics. I can also assure you that I am not a rapper , but I had a chance to merge a couple of interests so I figured it was worth it.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

ltcal94 said:


> So here are my pics. I can also assure you that I am not a rapper , but I had a chance to merge a couple of interests so I figured it was worth it.
> View attachment 35651
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing's showing up.

Edit: The links work fine in my reply so I guess I fixed it for you!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If I spend the 700 bucks to get one of my own, can it come with the same cigars?


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well the honest truth is that you can already get it for less than $700 . I paid less than this. The way I saw it the premium over a typical Danial Marshall was reasonable (<10%) of this size. Is it for everybody... no of course not. If I had to pay $700 I would not have gotten it.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> Nothing's showing up.
> 
> Edit: The links work fine in my reply so I guess I fixed it for you!


Thanks for fixing the links.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> If I spend the 700 bucks to get one of my own, can it come with the same cigars?


:second:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, nice selection of sticks you have there!!!!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks amazing. I don't know if I would have put out $700 for it but it is a beautiful piece.


----------

